# Essex & Suffolk Water



## Mark Webb (16 Nov 2011)

Is anyone successfully using Essex Water without dechlorinator?


----------



## Tom (16 Nov 2011)

I dechlorinate mine when I remember too


----------



## morefirejules08 (17 Dec 2011)

i'll probably get shot for this but i never use decholorinator when i do a water change, i havent done since i worked in an aquatic shop. we would never dechlorinate the water when changing shop tanks as it is purely uneconomical and i never saw any detrimental affect. oh and im in suffolk by the way


----------



## Mark Webb (18 Dec 2011)

morefirejules08 said:
			
		

> i'll probably get shot for this but i never use decholorinator when i do a water change, i havent done since i worked in an aquatic shop. we would never dechlorinate the water when changing shop tanks as it is purely uneconomical and i never saw any detrimental affect. oh and im in suffolk by the way




Interesting ....


----------



## chump54 (18 Dec 2011)

i'm in suffolk and dechlorinate my water... it smells very strongly of chlorine, and tastes like a swimming pool 

Chris


----------



## morefirejules08 (22 Dec 2011)

Where in suffolk? our water doesnt taste to bad out of the tap


----------



## awtong (5 Jan 2012)

I live in Suffolk and always dechlorinate just to be on the safe side.

Andy


----------



## mdhardy01 (5 Jan 2012)

*Essex & Suffolk Water*

I live in Essex
Sometimes do sometimes don't 
And I keep discus
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

